# Cooking in the camper oven?



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Has anyone else experience any problem cooking in your oven camper?

I have noticed that their seems to be hotter spots than others. I have heard that rv ovens are not good to be opened often, it really lets the heat out. Do you cook often in your oven? Do you see this happen in yours?


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

Place a layer of the thin bar-b-que bricks on the top of the burner shelf. This will spread the heat even, help keep constant temp and allow the oven to reheat quicker. Bricks are grey or sand in color, about a 1/4" thick. They also help in oven clean-up by absorbing grease and spills just like in the bar-b-que.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have not heard that before wasy, is that what you do? You just leave them in there all the time? We dont use our all that much, so I havent noticed any problems, although ours cooked some mean ribs once. Seems like they would be rolling around all over the place in there and busting up creating a mess over time. 

I wonder if a pizza stone or something like that would work?


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pizza Stones*

A pizza stone works well to distribute the heat evenly.

We have a couple of different sizes, depending on what she is cooking, and it really helps to eliminate the hot spots of the oven.


----------

